# Rediculous prices at Bigals Canada



## JDonner (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm interested in the Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe-Single 30" Strip.

So I check out Bigals Canada:

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...oralifefreshwateraqualightdeluxesingle30strip

$129,99? 

Wow, that's expensive, so I check out Bigals USA:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...oralifefreshwateraqualightdeluxesingle30strip

$59,66?!

Are the nuts at Bigals. Why would I pay more than double the price? I can understand that it would cost more in canada, but this much? That's just rediculous! :icon_twis 

Any cheaper online place in Canada?


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Same reason as cars cost 20% more, because we'll pay more...that's what Toyota said anyway. Shipping is a big killer, Ebay's a winner for prices. MOPS (mail order pet supply) in Ontario is reasonable, www.aquariumplants.com has pretty good pricing but there's some of that "Canadians pay 1.5*" stuff as well. That said those are the two best Canadian mail order co's I know of.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 25, 2007)

We pay more up here because the products have to be shipped and there are duties and taxes to take into consideration. Furthermore when companies do their mark-up on products they don't mark up based upon cost... they mark-up based upon cost plus all associated shipping costs etc. 

Furthermore when Big Als probably bought that stock the Canadian dollar was trading around 0.80USD instead of the current 0.95USD So there was exchange involved too. 

And yes... it does suck!


----------



## JDonner (Jul 13, 2007)

original kuhli said:


> Same reason as cars cost 20% more, because we'll pay more...that's what Toyota said anyway. Shipping is a big killer, Ebay's a winner for prices.





KnaveTO said:


> We pay more up here because the products have to be shipped and there are duties and taxes to take into consideration.


C'mon guys, let's use some common sense here. 

We're dealing here with $59,99 and $129,99. That's not a small difference, it's 115% more! You can't blame that just on shipping and duties. If that were the case then we would see the same trend throughout their whole product line, but that's not true.

Take for example this:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU.../cl0/coralifefreshwateraqualight30doublestrip

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA.../cl0/coralifefreshwateraqualight30doublestrip

$155,99 in the US, 199,99$ in Canada

About 28% difference, now that's a difference I can understand and also can live with. You can't blame a 115% price difference ($70 !) on all the things you guys mention. :icon_smil


----------



## KnaveTO (May 25, 2007)

It can really depend. Where are the original items you mention (the CoraLife) manufactured and where are the second items manufactured. Duties and taxes are different per country of original manufacture. Teh same thing goes for exchange how many hands did it go through till it reached Big Als? We forget that so much that we use is manufactured in one country... sold to a wholesaler in a second country and then shipped to a third country for the end user to purchase. In all of that there are duties, taxes and exchange that is included in the prices and thus the mark-ups


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

It helps if you have discount codes:icon_mrgr 
I just bought some stuff there and saved an extra 10%


----------



## obet_07304 (Jul 23, 2006)

rodney said:


> It helps if you have discount codes:icon_mrgr
> I just bought some stuff there and saved an extra 10%


Can you please share w/ us, where you got the discount code? Thanks.


----------



## JDonner (Jul 13, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> It can really depend. Where are the original items you mention (the CoraLife) manufactured and where are the second items manufactured.


Let's use some common sense here. If Coralife would have a manufacturer that makes products about 90% more expensive (115% minus 28%) then Coralife would be bankrupt pretty soon. 



KnaveTO said:


> Duties and taxes are different per country of original manufacture. Teh same thing goes for exchange how many hands did it go through till it reached Big Als? We forget that so much that we use is manufactured in one country... sold to a wholesaler in a second country and then shipped to a third country for the end user to purchase. In all of that there are duties, taxes and exchange that is included in the prices and thus the mark-ups


Again, if you use some common sense then you know you can't explain a 28%-115% price difference because of this, neither the fact that they can't compete online with their "brick and mortar stores" like someone paged me.

Again, may I remind all of you that we're dealing here with a HUGE difference and not some peanuts that can be explained by exchange rate, duties, shipping, different manufacturer, etc. :icon_mrgr


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

obet_07304 said:


> Can you please share w/ us, where you got the discount code? Thanks.


Sure, I got the code from a podcast I sometimes listen to, the code i know is, like I said for a 10% discount. If anyone is interested pm me for it


----------



## DebbyS (Aug 27, 2006)

Could you ask someone here in the USA to buy it for you, and you pay for the product & S&H? Maybe if it is sent to you as a gift various government-inspired add on fees wouldn't apply...? Just a thought.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree its crazy and maddening all at the same time. I agree that in the distribution networks there are some additional shipping costs in getting products to Canada. 

That said, across many different hobbies/needs the Cdn prices seem to routinely be high, to me this has to be caused by the distributor relationships. I think (pure speculation) that a lot of distribution agreements are North American wide, an American acquires the rights, seperates the CDN rights to a CDN distributor and now we have two middle men...thus higher wholesale prices...pure speculation, but its a pattern that seems pretty strong.


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

At least you guys have free health care.

*coughs up blood* :icon_neut


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

AlGee said:


> At least you guys have free health care.
> 
> *coughs up blood* :icon_neut



It's not free. They pay for it everyday they work.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

JDonner said:


> Let's use some common sense here. If Coralife would have a manufacturer that makes products about 90% more expensive (115% minus 28%) then Coralife would be bankrupt pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's funny how you mention common sense 3x on here, well common is important but do you think big al got to the position of where they are just by common sense? I'm sure there's a reason behind the high price of this item weather it be duties, shipping or whatever. If you still have strong feelings about this issue maybe you could contact Big Als and figure out what's the deal, rather then insulting people that are trying to help you. 

HTH


----------



## KnaveTO (May 25, 2007)

> It's not free. They pay for it everyday they work.


The very applicable word there is work... for those of us that pay taxes it isn't free... I will let you draw your own conclusions about the individuals that get their money from the welfare rolls.

As for Al... he got to where he is from an excellen business accumen and fullfilling a niche market. Canada is on the tail end of distributorships. And yes frequently we do have an extra middle man in there. The rare occasion that we get the jump on the US we screw up and frequently negotiate a Canadian Exclusivity contract. Americans almost invaribly negotiate a North American contract. Thsi does lead me to wonder if Mexicans also have a rather unusually higher price for certain products.


----------



## lawgman (Jul 30, 2007)

Lots of online competition in the US keeps prices down. 

MOPS, Petsandponds and JL aquatics all have generally better prices than Als. Customer service at MOPS is very good.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

I've looked a few shops in Mexico...didn't see too much by the way of plants or newer hardware. I probably wasn't in the right store, but the prices were fine...

Regarding free quality healthcare, while its cheaper than it is in the US due to its involuntary nature the quality if lower and the wait times are high. Personally I think the free health care in Canada is a bit of a myth, several imported Americans have commented that our system really isn't much different than the US. I can't comment on that, but I know for serious health issues the American pay system is far better!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Newsweek had this article about the weak US Dollar,
and commented how Canadian car prices are pegged
to an OLD Dollar exchange rate, which explained why
their prices are often 33% higher in Canada. perhaps
other manufactured imports are influenced the same.


----------



## dryice000 (Jul 25, 2007)

i dont buy from big als unless i have to i buy mostly from j&l aquatics.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Also, are you comparing apples to oranges? Converting the $120 Canadian price to US dollars gives you about $123.30. Also, the US version is on sale ~ normally is $70 instead of the current $60. So, it's $70US and $123CA (about) ~ not a %115 difference anymore and a lot closer to the $40-or-so difference of the other example you gave, which would make sense when you think of shipping costs being calculated by weight/bulk and probably being the culprit re: the price difference.


----------



## Ukrainetz (Jul 11, 2007)

I would think that the price difference is not $60US, when you clicked "canada" button all the prices changed to canadian dollars. So CampCreekTexas is right, It seems more than it actually is. However don't be alarmed about the shipping costs... a lot more trucks come to US from canada than the other way around (surprise!).


----------



## Cactus Bastard (Jun 5, 2007)

Ukrainetz said:


> a lot more trucks come to US from canada than the other way around


What happens to all the trucks that go down to the US, but don't come back up to Canada??


----------



## KnaveTO (May 25, 2007)

Canada does have a trade surplus with the United States. That is we ship more to the US than the US ships to Canada. However a lot of the stuff we ship is raw materials that are then used in the manufacturing process. Raw material take up less space than finished product therefore the per unit cost of shipping on the finished product is higher than the shipping cost of the raw material. As for the trucks.. they return to Canada with finished product... but again there is less finished product comming up here than materials going down. Also we have a market that is 1/10 the size of the US therefore we pay more for the luxuries as there is less ability to make a profit here. 1/10th of the market means more than 1/10th of the profit.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Overfloater said:


> It's not free. They pay for it everyday they work.


and alot of Canadians still come to thew US every yr for major health stuff, go figure,,


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Cactus Bastard said:


> What happens to all the trucks that go down to the US, but don't come back up to Canada??


They all go back to Canada, but some are full and the rest just go back empty.


----------



## HIJKLMNO (Aug 19, 2007)

Off topic I know. But it is the same over here in the UK. Computers and software especially - The $$$ to £££ are ofter set 1 - 1 so we have to pay double what some of you guys can get stuff for. 

Luckily the European market is fairly mature and we can get a lot of stuff imported and of course, companys like Tunze and Eheim and Sander are German so it is easy to get their stuff (and probably a better choice too)

I was looking a UK seller yesterday who did ADA stuff - anyone fancy a pair of scissors for $240 (US) or a reel of green cotton for $13? http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=5_215

We may all be a little crazy for keeping fish tanks but is doesn't mean we are stupid - I for one just walk away and try to avoid anything with the word aquatic or (even worse) Marine on it - The internet will slowly kill off all these types of rip off merchants.

PS - I got a set of "Lily Tubes" for $50 yesterday 6$ shipping (from Malaysia) That seems a better price to me:icon_smil


----------



## KnaveTO (May 25, 2007)

The ADA planting tools alone kill me. I can go to a surplus store here in Toronto and get surgical grade stainless steel scissors and clamps for CA$3.00. Now tell me why I would pay 50x the price to ADA?

As for a lot of Canadians going to the States for health care... that is a myth perpetuated by people in Canada trying to foster a two tier health care system upon us. And the times you do see Canadians down there it is for elective/cosmetic surgeries more often than not.


----------



## Cactus Bastard (Jun 5, 2007)

Not true. Here in Alberta at least, we're always sending people down to the States for stuff. Just last week we sent an other mother down who was having quadruplets. A lot of complicated pregnancies get sent to the States, as well as all sorts of surgical procedures, and disease treatments.

The gov't even pays for all those people to get looked after in these private facilities in the states. 
And of course, the biggest problem when you send somebody elsewhere for medical treatment, is that it becomes really difficult for family and friends to visit them. Especially tough if they're having a baby :icon_frow 

Quite a few people also head to the US on their own dime, just so they can get looked after.


----------



## Cactus Bastard (Jun 5, 2007)

Come to think of it I've had at least a couple family members go to the states for relatively basic things like MRIs, just because wait times here are in the 8 to 14 month range. 
If our health care system had a bit more funding, organization, or accountability, it could be improved dramatically. The gov't should theoretically be able to handle this. But will they? Ever? 
There are still a lot more factors obviously, any time health care gets opened up to the opportunity for profit, you end up with a whole new can of worms.


----------



## lawgman (Jul 30, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> As for a lot of Canadians going to the States for health care... that is a myth perpetuated by people in Canada trying to foster a two tier health care system upon us. And the times you do see Canadians down there it is for elective/cosmetic surgeries more often than not.


Not sure I agree. There is a reason a company called Buffalo MRI is even in business and its not to service the locals with medical imaging services.

On a separate note, a friend with horrible migrains could not get to see a neuro doctor in Toronto for eons so he made an appointment to see a specialist in Buffalo (for the next day), drove there, had an MRI and CT, full bloodwork, and an examination all in one day. Yes he had to pay but it gave him the immediate piece of mind he was looking for.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 25, 2007)

I, nor anyone in my family, nor anyone I have known have ever had to wait for any medical services whatsoever. The longest wait I had to do for a MRI was 2 weeks. I have been able to get in to see a specialist within a month (new referral at that).

As for going for profit... don't even get me started on that one... lol


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

I've been following this thread...quite funny how the price of aquarium bits has become about health care.

From all the anecdotal stuff I've heard, you're fine in Canada unless you're getting up there in years. I know many people under 40 who've had MRIs, scans and treatments of various sorts in very short order. On the other hand I know many older people who've been pushed to the bottom of the pile and wait incredible amounts of time. They've also been the ones who've turned to for profit providers in Canada(yes they exist) and the US.

It appears quite strongly that the Canadian system is ranking need by remaining life. While I agree that we can't keep everyone alive forever by pumping treatment into them, I struggle with the notion that a person in their 50's doesn't get much attention when it comes to treating cancer.

I personally know a fellow who was told he would die of cancer within 3 months and the Canadian system essentially said, "get your affairs in order". he flew to the Mayo clinic and is fine 4 years later. He'd be dead if he stayed in Canada. I'm not ready to sacrifice my parents lives for 'free' healthcare.


----------



## Cactus Bastard (Jun 5, 2007)

I didn't realize we still looked after the younger ones. I guess that's better than nothing :icon_conf 
I'm young enough myself that I've never needed anything. The family members I was referring to are both seniors.


----------



## scherzo (Jul 22, 2007)

What really gets me about pricing is when they have the US and CDN prices on the same tag. They never correspond to the correct exchange rate. My Father in law is really bothered by this and often tries to pay in USD (cash) and get the cheaper price... (I think he's trying to be funny.. or maybe he's off his rocker)

Shipping costs higher coming to Canada? I don't think that it costs that much more. On a small scale I've sent a tonne of stuff (personal.. not for business) from the California (my cousin's house) to my home here in Vancouver and it does not cost that much more when I send stuff back down.

As for healthcare. My Mom fell seriously ill... had a bloodstream infection and was supposed to die within the first 3 days she was in hospital. She ended up recovering after being in the Intensive Care unit, Critical Care unit, Burn unit, and then finally to a regular ward. She receives weekly Nurse visits and when she first came home she had alternating Physio therapists and nurse visits every 3 days. How much did we pay for all of this? (My mom is a real-estate agent with no extended medical health ... just the basic Canadian MSP that we all get). We paid $35 for the 1st ambulance ride on the 1st day. She was shuttled around from different trauma centres and wards and didn't pay a cent. I was amazed at how hard everyone worked to keep my mother alive and all of the meds, blood, blood work, x-rays, ultrasounds, and not to mention that when she was in the ICU there was a team of 3 doctors that worked with her for months and even for the first few months she had 2-3 nurses on her 24/7. In this case our system works.

I have to go in for a few surgeries and it took me about 1 month to have a first consultation with a surgeon and we'll see how long it takes for me to get the actual procedure done but once again... I will not pay anything... even if I carry this condition with me I know that I will eventually be taken care of by some very good people.

I still have confidence in our system.. we will make it work better.

I also still am addicted to fish keeping and will always try and buy locally. If you do a bit of research and use local bulletin boards you can often find the best prices. I particularly like jlaquatics.com because their web prices are the same as their in-store prices. Only problem is they mostly deal with salt. Their prices seem even better than buying stuff through American online retailers. (Just trying to keep this thread on topic)

-Scherzo

PS. My apologies to our American counterparts on this board. A favourite (spelled the Canadian way) pass time of Canadians is often comparing ourselves to Americans... while drinking our beer and watching a hockey game ... pretty funny eh!?! C'est la Vie!


----------



## Cactus Bastard (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm really glad to hear about the excellent care your mom received. Health care is predominantly provincial, so maybe it's just Alberta that's particularly bad? 

To get back on topic a bit.. a bunch of people have posted assorted theories as to why things cost so much more in Canada, and the only valid one was the simple fact that a Canadian is willing to pay more. Shipping to Canada is not _that_ expensive. The exchange rate? Not very significant either. And of course there are all the goods that are manufactured in Canada, yet _still_ sold way cheaper in the states.

America simply has a much larger market. More people, more volume of goods sold. 

Incidentally, I just bought a coralife fixture from my LFS and was happy with the price I paid, but out of curiosity, I checked Bigals. It was $75 on the Canadian site, and $34 on the US version...

Like you said.. C'est la vie


----------

